#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Cranes - din 15018-1

## ADMADM

Hello Everybody,

can anybbody provide for the code in subject?

Thanks in advance to all the contributors.



ADMADM - (IT)See More: Cranes - din 15018-1

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Sorry, I have only this one. Maybe somebody can upload DIN 15018-1-1984

DIN 15018-3-1984 Design of crane on vehicle.pdf	  1.21 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN 15018-2-1984 Principal Design & Construction.pdf	  1009.53 KB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aan09

Thanks

----------


## aspa

thanks
you have really huge collection

----------


## aspa

if you have any reference for design of EOT crane then please upload

----------


## ADMADM

My gratitude to Nur Eddin for his help, in finding the documents.

Hope i can provide valuable help in the future.

ADM

----------


## ADMADM

Dear all,

the first part only is missing (DIN 15018-Part 1), can someone bring to completion this collection? 

Thanks in advance to all contributors.

ADMADM

----------


## vertauld

Hi,
this is the first part:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please, can someone repost the part 2 DIN 15018-2-1984?

----------


## tturit

pls reupload the first two parts, thx in advance

----------


## Nabilia

DIN 15018-1-1984 Part 1 - Cranes - Steel Structures - Verification and analysis.pdf	  1.727 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN 15018-2-1984 Part 2 - Principal Design & Construction.pdf 0.985 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DIN 15018-3-1984 Part 3 - Design of crane on vehicle.pdf 1.210 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tturit

ohh...that was quick  :Smile:  thank you very mutch, have a nice evening

----------


## Rapao

Thanks !!

----------


## gabriel18_71

thanks for the files

See More: Cranes - din 15018-1

----------


## blood_rhyme

I need to this cranes standard
Pls  send to me: erdmergn@gmail.com
         DIN 536-1 	
         DIN 536-2 	
         DIN 15001-1 	
         DIN 15001-2 	
         DIN 15018-1 	
         DIN 15018-2 	 
         DIN 15018-3 	
         DIN 15019-1 	
         DIN 15019-2 	
         DIN 15020-1 	
         DIN 15020-2 	
         DIN 15021 	
         DIN 15022 	
         DIN 15023 	
         DIN 15024 	
         DIN 15025 	
         DIN 15026 	
         DIN 15030 	
         DIN 15049 	
         DIN 15050 	
         DIN 15053 	
         DIN 15055 	
         DIN 15057 	
         DIN 15058 	
         DIN 15061-1 	
         DIN 15061-2 	 
         DIN 15062-1 	
         DIN 15062-2 	
         DIN 15063 	
         DIN 15069 	
         DIN 15070 	
         DIN 15071 	
         DIN 15072 	
         DIN 15073 	
         DIN 15074 
         DIN 15075 	
         DIN 15076 	
         DIN 15077 	
         DIN 15078 	
         DIN 15079 	
         DIN 15080 	
         DIN 15081 	
         DIN 15082-1 	
         DIN 15082-2 	
         DIN 15083 
         DIN 15084 	
         DIN 15085 	
         DIN 15086 
         DIN 15090 	
         DIN 15091 
         DIN 15092 	
         DIN 15093 	
         DIN 15094 	
         DIN 15095 	
         DIN 15100 
         DIN 15105 	
         DIN 15106 	
         DIN 15120 	
         DIN 15400 	
         DIN 15401-1 	
         DIN 15401-2 	
         DIN 15402-1 	
         DIN 15402-2 	
         DIN 15403 
         DIN 15404-1 	
         DIN 15404-2 	
         DIN 15405-1 	
         DIN 15405-2 	
         DIN 15406 	
         DIN 15407-1 	
         DIN 15407-2 	
         DIN 15408 
         DIN 15410 	
         DIN 15411 	
         DIN 15412-1 	
         DIN 15413 
         DIN 15414 	
         DIN 15417 	
         DIN 15418-1 	
         DIN 15418-2 	
         DIN 15418-3 	
         DIN 15421-1 	
         DIN 15421-2 	
         DIN 15421-3 	
         DIN 15422-1 	
         DIN 15422-2 	
         DIN 15422-3 	
         DIN 15428 	
         DIN 15429 	
         DIN 15450 	
         DIN 15451-1 	
         DIN 15451-2 	
         DIN 15452 	
         DIN 15453 	
         DIN 24900 	
         DIN 45635-61 	
         DIN 82017 	
         DIN EN 12077-2 	
         DIN EN 12644-1 	
         DIN EN 12644-2 	
         DIN EN 12644-3 	
         DIN EN 12999 	
         DIN EN 13000 	
         DIN EN 13001-1 	
         DIN EN 13001-2 	
         DIN EN 13135-1 	
         DIN EN 13155-1 	
         DIN EN 13157-1 	
         DIN EN 45535

----------


## selmagis

Thanks to all involved!

 :Victorious:

----------


## sirlocomurdock

sos lo maximo dude...... you are the best...  :Wink:

----------


## kayakeras

Thanks for sharing

----------


## sjelle

Dear all,

Is there someone who can reupload the 3 files.
The files stay available for only one month.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Pls share. Thks in advance.

----------


## hanyronaldo

i can not dowlond the file 

can you upload again 
 ineed the files urgent

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

DIN 15018 Part 1 to 3.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks to original uploader.

----------


## hanyronaldo

very thanks,

----------


## Marx Gevenag

thanks

----------


## gruas

Hola, soy un alumno de ing. electromec&#225;nica, y agradecer&#237;a si alguien puede volver a poner la norma din 15018 parte 1,2 y 3 . Porque las que estan no las puedo descargar. Saludoss

----------


## Banzai_356

Dear all,

Is there someone who can reupload the 3 files.


The files stay available for only one month.See More: Cranes - din 15018-1

----------


## gtpol57

Try next **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dodol7

thank you very much

----------


## mshikhan

Please upload the files "DIN 15018_84" again. The following link already provided is probably down.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and also if someone has "DIN EN 13001-3-1:2013-12", then plz upload it also.

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

the link is dead :Numbness:

----------


## gtpol57

Post #26 link is active.
Please uncheck "Download with ziddu accelerator and get recommended offers", enter "Verification Code" and press download.

----------


## gtpol57

Post #26 link is active.
Please uncheck "Download with ziddu accelerator and get recommended offers", enter "Verification Code" and press download.

----------


## jumah

Dir sirs,
Could any one upload the standards EN 15001 parts 1 and 2?

Many thanks

----------


## noormuddassirkhan

Hi,

Can somebody please provide EN 13001-3-1:2012+A2:2018

----------

